# GCCF Pen Size



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

How large are the standard pens at a GCCF show? I have some white vet bed but need to check it is big enough!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

24" x 24" (so 2ft x 2ft) unless you book a double pen.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I will add.... this is about all I DO know about showing :lol:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

24 x 24 as jo says... we tend not to use vet bed as our cats get a bit too warm and sweat.. we just use a fleecy baby blanket folded for comfort but thats usually scratched out the way.:smile5:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

And how annoying is it when they make the pen messy! Grr


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

not helped when they insist on lying in the litter tray.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

or tipping their water bowl off the back :mad2:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Or totally wrecking the pen!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

You can be sure when you walk around the pens at a cat show you will come across a few pens that have been Trashed to Bits lol, As stated by RC cats can get very warm whilst in there pens so we also just use a light material for them to lay on.........Chris


----------

